# Design Studio Website!



## jackassol (8. April 2006)

Ok Thema abgehackt Kann geschlossen werden


----------



## Gumbo (8. April 2006)

Die Website hat ja nicht gerade viel Inhalt. Den Distclaimer würde ich allerdings entfernen und dafür ein Impressum oder eine andere Kontaktmöglichkeit eufnehmen.


----------



## jackassol (8. April 2006)

Is ja auch noch der Anfang! Aber freue mich auf weiter Meinungen! Danke!


Mir gehts ertmal nach dem Design! Geht das so? Is das ok?


----------



## franz007 (9. April 2006)

> optimiert für Mozilla-Firefox 1024x768



Bei einer 1280er Auflösung braucht man fast eine Lupe um diese Verschnörkelte schrift zu entziffern.

Der Kontrast auf dem Holz bg ist auch nicht gerade super (zb beim Gästebuch).

Flash ist ein Vektor-Programm und diesen Vorteil nützt du nicht wirklich immer aus.
Zb diese hellen Ecken mit den Kreisen wären doch wunderbar mit Flash machbar oder der Hintergrund Selber (der mit dem grünen Farbverlauf).

Wenn die Größe der Hozstruktur egal ist könntest du ja auch dieses Verschnörkelte Ding als Maske Realisierten. 

Wenn du all dies umsetzt kannst du dein Movie auch scalieren und dadurch werden Angaben wie 





> optimiert für Mozilla-Firefox 1024x768


 wegfällig da du es an den Benutzer anpassen kannst.


----------



## jackassol (9. April 2006)

Das bekommt man nich alles so gut mit Flash hin.....das kann ich Wetten!

Außerdem da ist kein grüner Farbverlauf!;-)


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. April 2006)

Nur zur Erinnerung:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/creative-lounge/154580-herzlich-willkommen-der-creative-lounge.html

Bevor die Schelte von einem Mod kommt


----------



## holzoepfael (10. April 2006)

Diese Seite erinnert mich ein bisschen zu fest an diese hier.
Aber eigentlich gefällts mir...


----------



## jackassol (10. April 2006)

> Nur zur Erinnerung:
> http://www.tutorials.de/forum/creati...ve-lounge.html
> 
> Bevor die Schelte von einem Mod kommt



sorry hab ich nich gewust!:suspekt: ...Kann ja gelöscht werden! Sorry


----------



## da_Dj (10. April 2006)

holzoepfael hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Diese Seite erinnert mich ein bisschen zu fest an diese hier.
> Aber eigentlich gefällts mir...



Das war auch das Erste, was mir in den Sinn kam  Nur im Gegensazu zu Iso ist die Seite leider etwas unübersichtlich geraten, z.B. der Mainpart ist viel zu klein und auch ansonsten würde ich an einigen Farb/Kontrast Kombis und dem Aufbau an sich etwas feilen. Ansonsten ist die Page aber schon ganz nett anzusehen.


----------



## jackassol (11. April 2006)

Meint ihr wirklich die Seite ist zu klein? Ok ich werd es mal ändern... das Menü? oder alles?


----------



## jackassol (15. April 2006)

So hab jetzt mal nen Mp3-Player dazu gemacht! Meint ihr die Musik passt dazu? Oder is das zu ruhig?


----------



## Gumbo (15. April 2006)

Du solltest eher an dem tatsächlichen Inhalt arbeiten als an zusätzlichem Schnick-Schnack. Denn darauf sollte es ankommen.

Ach und bitte entferne endlich diesen sinnlosen Disclaimer.


----------



## jackassol (15. April 2006)

Ist ok...hast ja recht.......muss mir erst mal überlegen was ich da hinschreib!

Kannst ja mal ein Vorschlag machen!


----------



## Blackylein (23. April 2006)

Hi!

Also ich finde die Seite wirklich sehr gut gelungen. Die Farben passen gut und überhaupt die Art der Gestaltung ist mal was anderes. 

Mich würde interessieren woher du die Musik hast, die find ich cool 

MfG


----------



## jackassol (29. April 2006)

wer es wissen will dem schick ich ne pm


----------

